# running on posted land?



## 281 (Sep 8, 2012)

I had a male beagle about 2 yrs ago he would stop running and come back to me if he was about to get on posted land!!!Any body else ever had one of them kind??


----------



## Chuck Terry (Sep 8, 2012)

David - you love to stir the pot - LOL!  Jerry Clower said he had a coon dog that did better than that - he ran mute until he crossed the posted land!


----------



## donnie mac (Sep 8, 2012)

haha thats pretty good. I had a coon dog one time that you could show him a tanning board and he would tree a coon the right size for the board. But granny took the ironing board out on the front porch to iron on evening and that dog got a glimce of that ironing board and left in a dead run...................I ain't seen him since.


----------



## Chuck Terry (Sep 8, 2012)

That's there is alright Donnie!


----------



## Cottontail (Sep 8, 2012)

donnie mac said:


> haha thats pretty good. I had a coon dog one time that you could show him a tanning board and he would tree a coon the right size for the board. But granny took the ironing board out on the front porch to iron on evening and that dog got a glimce of that ironing board and left in a dead run...................I ain't seen him since.


----------



## daddy ron (Sep 9, 2012)

our best dog old smiley wecall him smiley because he has a 2'' overbite  will lay down at the property line and till the rabbit comes back then run it we usually kill it for him and you ought to see him smile


----------



## specialk (Sep 9, 2012)

Had a coon dog one time that was hit by a car and broke up both front legs.  Good dog and loved to hunt.  I got my old wheel barrow out and laid him up in it with his head handing out over the front with his nose close to the ground.  I'd push him around in the woods till he struck a track.  I'd push left or right depending on which way the track would go.  Man we treed coons every night!  Well that ole dog finally died from his injurys, but I still take that wheelbarrow out and tree a few coons every now and then!


----------



## donnie mac (Sep 9, 2012)

*wheel barrow dog*

A friend of my had a dog that didnt have legs and he would put him in a wheelbarrow and push him and they would tree coon. One morning he come he staggered in and looked like death. He would cut up and scratched from head to toe. I asked him what in the world happened and he said that dang dog ran a deer all night.


----------



## Cottontail (Sep 9, 2012)

donnie mac said:


> A friend of my had a dog that didnt have legs and he would put him in a wheelbarrow and push him and they would tree coon. One morning he come he staggered in and looked like death. He would cut up and scratched from head to toe. I asked him what in the world happened and he said that dang dog ran a deer all night.




That's better than the ironing board !!!!


----------



## John Slaughter (Sep 9, 2012)

as long as there is nobody on the land hunting then i dont see the probluem with hunting it


----------



## Throwback (Sep 9, 2012)

John Slaughter said:


> as long as there is nobody on the land hunting then i dont see the probluem with hunting it



I'm sure you don't. 


T


----------



## Cottontail (Sep 9, 2012)

I think your better off not posting land that makes folks wanna hunt it more. It's like putting up a gate makes folks wanna drive around it ??? I know it does me !!!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 9, 2012)

Cottontail said:


> I think your better off not posting land that makes folks wanna hunt it more. It's like putting up a gate makes folks wanna drive around it ??? I know it does me !!!



me too! LEts go huntin! 

T


----------



## John Slaughter (Sep 9, 2012)

when i see a posted sign ans you takeing tractors through gates and what not then that tells me you have food plots and more than likely big deer. that means it will probably be easy for me to ease in there one night and and  stack them up like cord wood


----------



## Throwback (Sep 9, 2012)

John Slaughter said:


> when i see a posted sign ans you takeing tractors through gates and what not then that tells me you have food plots and more than likely big deer. that means it will probably be easy for me to ease in there one night and and  stack them up like cord wood



that's why your last name is slaughter too ain't it! 

T


----------



## Cottontail (Sep 9, 2012)

Ain't nothing like watching a nice food plot on posted land on a full moon in November !!!!


----------



## John Slaughter (Sep 9, 2012)

Throwback said:


> that's why your last name is slaughter too ain't it!
> 
> T



u got it


----------



## John Slaughter (Sep 9, 2012)

Cottontail said:


> Ain't nothing like watching a nice food plot on posted land on a full moon in November !!!!



yep just cant beat a good power line,  ,high up on the pole, full moon and full rut dont get much better


----------

